# Model L Series 51 Spreader repairs



## Danny Burrows (Feb 20, 2018)

I have a Model L Series 51 spreader and the axle is frozen. I cannot break it free even with a 36" pipe wrench with a 5' cheater pipe. Any suggestions would be helpful


----------



## Danny Burrows (Feb 20, 2018)

Contact Danny Burrows at [email protected]


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Contact Bill at [email protected]. He has a number of JD model L spreaders in salvage. I'm sure he has encountered this problem before


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Post over at lazyd's thread in the classifieds.








Ground Drive Manure Spreader Parts


Bill, I picked up a model L and Have not had the chance to get into it but do know I will need parts key 9, and 12, two each for the widespread. That's just for starters. Do you have these? Danom, I should have anything you need for your "L". E-mail me at [email protected] I hope we...




www.tractorforum.com


----------

